# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update51 SAM SPD 2016 models W/O Cert & Sam exynos code read W/O root & more

## mohamed73

*GcPro Total update count 51 release date 01-05-2017*  *GCPRO GSMTOOL V1.0.0.0045 released.* *What's New:* *Added:* *Samsung Exynos/shannon* *SS308**SS310**SS315**SS333**SS335**code read without ROOT.*  *Note:baseband need to be older then QAx or use combination modem.*    *Samsung SPD IMEI Repair without certs,both 2015 and 2016 models supported.* *ROOT NEED beta* *Note: we supported many baseband still if software say unsupported baseband send us backup.*   *Samsung Korean models call me fix via adb format.* *ADB + ROOT or TWRP or CWM need.* *beta* *Note:all data will be lost. use adb format and it will fix call me too.*    *OnePlus3 and 3T frp remove in fastboot.*  *Note2: Android tab press FRP_Remove (F.BOOT) when ask for OnePlus pres YES* *Note2: It will work on bootlocked phones too,May not work if os is too latest.you can downgrade then reset.*   *Improvements:* *Patch cert.**SS308 support for models J320A,G550FY code read,adb unlock,cert write adb etc**imeicert adb security key reading.**Exynos key save format.*   *Strongly recommend to use latest version.*  *NO PRO.
NO PACK.
NO EVERY YEAR FEE..
NO ACTIVATION..*  *Do you feel it ?
Do you feel it ?
Feel The Difference With GCPro.*  *Download Links:*
link1= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link2= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link3= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link4= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link5= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
link6= الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

